# Passport getting full of vet stamps



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. Hoping someone can help. Pages 28/29 of our dogs passport is to allow vets to record 'Clinical Examinations'. What happens when you get to the last entry to record such facts? Do you have to get a new passport? Do they give you a new one attached to the old one (as lots of innoculations will also be recorded in earlier pages)?

Thanks, janet1


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

When the passport is full you should apply to your vet for a new one.

Take the old passport and your pet with you.

www.defra.gov.uk › ... › Pet Travel Scheme › What pet owners need to do


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Although in my experience many vets in Spain and France will complete this section it is not a DEFRA requirement for entry to the UK.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

As already stated it is not a requirement for DeFRA. Trying to explain that to my French vet is a waste of time. Defra will not replace your passport just because the clinical examination pages are full, I tried that. If your vet insists on doing a clinical examination, they will give you a printed sheet with the details on it. We have travelled since the start of passports for pets, and have not once had the clinical examination looked at.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

After the first couple of return trips I could see the way this was going so I stuck a post-it on the clinical examination pages saying "pas necessaire". It's not been stamped since.

I think its really aimed at dogs that might be in long haul air freight cages.

Kev


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Just what we did (the post-it note I mean) - and it works!

Also renewed passport after all the necessary pages got filled up. Ordered it from the Vet, but they needed the old passport back and cut the corner off, just like our passports!


----------

